# The girls new luxury ride...



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I had to upgrade from my bike basket to something a bit bigger since it didn't fit the three of them comfortably.
The girls love the new trailer! Mommy on the other hand misses the bonding I had when they sat closer to me. I miss watching their face expressions as we past by things. With that said...they are riding in true luxury...this trailer is great!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

They look very comfortable and spoiled :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## Sugarsmama (Jun 30, 2016)

They all look so cute, that's awesome


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want one, Joanne your awesome, looks like the princesses love their carriage


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

In the true spirit of Spoiled Maltese! I love it!!!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow such a priceless gift for your baby


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone...its been a lot to fun. We did have a little mishap last weekend. My favorite little Suki tried jumping out (they are all tethered in) and got a little road burn on her legs from the drag in the road. She's so tough, acted like nothing, bloody legs and all and wanted to ride more. After a little bath to remove the pebbles and cleaned up her legs, I put medicine on it skinned legs and she has healed very quickly. Needless to say, she hasn't learned her lesson one bit and continues to try to hang over the side~ so I got my wish...I now keep her close to me in the bike basket.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohh poor kid. Hope she is OK now


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Ohh poor kid. Hope she is OK now


Walter...if it had been my other two, they would have needed therapy for life. Suki is so tough and so laid back...nothing bothers hers. She was a bit shaken but so wouldn't I be had I been dragged a good 30 feet before I noticed a thump, thump, thump, which was her bouncing off the side of the trailer, with her little legs dragging in the road...my poor little baby.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no Joanne! Poor Suki!
What a scary thing to have happened. I am glad she is okay.
Is there a way to make the tether shorter so that you don't have to worry about the girls in back?
They must be loving it!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Oh no Joanne! Poor Suki!
> What a scary thing to have happened. I am glad she is okay.
> Is there a way to make the tether shorter so that you don't have to worry about the girls in back?
> They must be loving it!


 Hi Kathleen! We need to catch up!
The tether is only about 7 inches long. That was not the problem, Suki was able to push the zipper down, most likely from leaning on the side and it unzipped enough that she flipped right out. I picked up big safety pins today so I can lock the zippers in place.
As much as I love the trailer...they do get hot inside, which is why I attempted to open the window a bit...hard lesson learned.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You're trailer looks so cool! I've been getting ready to buy one...from the same place I bought my bike from. I know I'll be getting it, my mind is made up....now I just need to go over there and pay for it and have them put it together.

Maybe I won't use it until the weather is a little cooler. Glad Suki was ok after her mishap. :w00t:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> You're trailer looks so cool! I've been getting ready to buy one...from the same place I bought my bike from. I know I'll be getting it, my mind is made up....now I just need to go over there and pay for it and have them put it together.
> 
> Maybe I won't use it until the weather is a little cooler. Glad Suki was ok after her mishap. :w00t:


Pat, having the trailer is a must when you have more than 2 dogs...I love it but they do get hot in it. I did keep my basket on for now for when I want some company up front with me~totally look like a crazy dog lady but I dont really care...at least we are having lots of fun.
I will be waiting for your pictures. You will absolutely love it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Pat, having the trailer is a must when you have more than 2 dogs...I love it but they do get hot in it. I did keep my basket on for now for when I want some company up front with me~totally look like a crazy dog lady but I dont really care...at least we are having lots of fun.
> I will be waiting for your pictures. You will absolutely love it!


I've been wanting a trailer ever since I got my new bike back in September. The bike is electric and so it will be easier to trail them around. With all the wires near the handle bars, I can't use the basket....it just doesn't fit right. :w00t:

....and I probably won't be out biking when it's too hot out anyway, I'm getting older and can't take this intense humid heat we've been having. 

When I get it, we'll have to share pics!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH wow, they will have some adventures to talk about now. You will love it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It looks pretty cute and fun to have them all with you. Scary about the mishap though, yikes! Does it zip up so it's completely enclosed? If it's too warm maybe a cooling mat would add some AC.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maglily said:


> It looks pretty cute and fun to have them all with you. Scary about the mishap though, yikes! Does it zip up so it's completely enclosed? If it's too warm maybe a cooling mat would add some AC.


Hi Brenda!
I took your advise and picked up another cooling mat for the girls trailer. I must have thrown my other one out...hate clutter :blush:
It does zip up all the way around. The top and front window are made to be unzipped halfway. I was being totally stupid by unzipping the side windows down a bit more for air. I never thought they could push the zipper down further from the weight of leaning on it but I was so wrong.
Anyway...great suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I had to laugh at Suki hanging/draging along. But not funny. We would like to think they would learn lesson.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

cyndrae said:


> Ok I had to laugh at Suki hanging/draging along. But not funny. We would like to think they would learn lesson.


Cindy, she makes me laugh every day. She's such a curious one. There is never a lesson learned with this one~she much too much of a busybody stretching her head out the window so she doesn't miss a thing that might pass her by.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

In my humble opinion a bike trailer is much safer than a bike basket anyway, most trailers have a non tipping mechanism on them incase the bike ever falls over. I think the one we have is the Solvit Houndabout 2 . I once had a handlebar basket for Baby but after just one brief use I felt very unsafe with it & returned it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Hi Brenda!
> I took your advise and picked up another cooling mat for the girls trailer. I must have thrown my other one out...hate clutter :blush:
> It does zip up all the way around. The top and front window are made to be unzipped halfway. I was being totally stupid by unzipping the side windows down a bit more for air. I never thought they could push the zipper down further from the weight of leaning on it but I was so wrong.
> Anyway...great suggestion :thumbsup:


Sounds like your next venture will be more carefree and fun. Glad its working out OK. Have fun.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

LOVE_BABY said:


> In my humble opinion a bike trailer is much safer than a bike basket anyway, most trailers have a non tipping mechanism on them incase the bike ever falls over. I think the one we have is the Solvit Houndabout 2 . I once had a handlebar basket for Baby but after just one brief use I felt very unsafe with it & returned it.


I think you might be right. I often worried that if I fell over using the bike basket and they hit their heads...that would be it! Besides, the shock system on this trailer is unbelievably good which is why I bought it. The reviews on it were terrific and it can be converted into a stroller and dog house :thumbsup:


----------

